# pathfinder tweeters replacement



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

i have 2003 pathfinder and want to replace my tweeters/front speakers first and then the whole system. it's bose unit with 6cd changer. all i want to know is what size are the tweeters, front spks and rear spks. and if there are any component systems out there that would fit (in the front). thanks.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i put inifinty 605cs components in front of a customers car at work and it sounded great. i wouldnt do just tweeters first to the whole front set 6.5 and tweeter. i put everything behind factory grills so all u could see was a sony harddrive deck...oh FYI i thought i had to rewire the system cause it had the bose system and i didnt have too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

so all 4 spks are 6.5? and also do you know if bose system has preamp outlets couse i kind of like the headunit and there any way i could keep it and just add two amps, one for 4spks and one for two subs. thanks for replying to my 1st post.

i have one 12" sub in my own box it souns ok but i miss my old sys in civic 4dr. infiniti 6.2 components. two 12s and kenwood eq it was louddd.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Your stock deck doesnt come with pre-outs for amplifers. The only way to hook up an amp to your stock deck is to get a coverter that takes the speaker output and transforms the signal to an rca out. the problem with this is since speakers wire isnt meant to carry a singnal to be amplified to may get alt whine, turn on pop and you amps wont get as good of a signal if you got a 3 pre out Alpine Deck. its doable but i would suggest for a better sounding and easier install is to find a deck that meets your needs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

do you know of any good decks with 6cd changer indash? 
and also would the component tweeters fit in stock location thans again


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

As far as i know there is no aftermarket indash six players. Your best bet would to get a MP3/WMA player. So that way you can take about 6 cd's and compress them to mp3 or wma onn your computer and have only one CD-R with text and everything.

And what i did with the others guys tweeter was make a "X" with electical tape then took black hot glue and molded the tape and tweeter to the each other and the door panel.....up in washington it doesnt get that hot so i can do that.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

any luck?????


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

nah. i decided to put this project away at this point. i got to many things to do.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

sweet...good luck


----------

